# Cuban box code decoder



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

I threw together a little Cuban box code decoder web site; it's fairly simple right now, but I'd like to make it more useful with your help and input. Give it a try:

*Cuban Box Code Decoder*

Simply enter your box codes on the web page; if erroneous results are returned, or if you have information to contribute regarding the cigars a particular factory produces, the location of a factory, or other useful information/trivia, please let me know.

_*Please note:* only 2000 or later box codes are currently supported. I do plan to handle the varied box codes from pre-2000 in the near future._

Plans for the future:

-- Attempt to recognize and decode the various box codes used prior to 2000
-- Gather more information on what factories are known to produce what cigars for given ranges of years
-- Include more information about each factory, including location, and if possible, a picture of the factory
-- Obtain pictures of the various stamps used (Cubatabacco, Habanos SA, "Hecho en Cuba", with the leaf, without the leaf, etc), and display them with the approprate year box codes
-- Make it pretty (graphics, etc.)
-- Fix any reported errors, and implement suggestions that are deemed useful


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Seems I'm missing some of the newer factory codes (post 2003)... which I'm hoping someone will be able to help me rectify.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Great idea. Could be a handy tool when you get it fully up to speed. It gave me the following responses

Box Code: EAMJUN05
Date: June, 2005
Factory: ?? unknown 


Box Code: IRKJUL05
Date: July, 2005
Factory: ?? unknown


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

okay, do you know what factories IRK and EAM correspond to? That's the information I'd need to know...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Moki-

Good job on this tool! I keep my boxes on a spreadsheet so I was able to test what codes work and didn't. I didn't go through many, but I found a few (all of which are 2000+) that came up with no results.

I guess I am just giving you data for future reference, if anyone else knows these factories and could chime in. Please keep up the good work. I have bookmarked your site and will use it often, thanks.

Unknown Codes and boxes they came from:​CVA	Monte A's
PMR Bolivar Coronas Extra Cabinet Selection
FIM H. Upmann Monarchs & Bolivar Belicosos Cabinet
JBR	Romeo Y Julieta Churchills
JNL	Partagas Serie D No. 1 EL '04
DTF	H. Upmann Sir Winston
VKE	Partagas Lusitanias 50 Box


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

moki said:


> okay, do you know what factories IRK and EAM correspond to? That's the information I'd need to know...


All I can tell you is IRK came from a box of trini reyes and EAM from psd4s.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

kvm said:


> All I can tell you is IRK came from a box of trini reyes and EAM from psd4s.


Well, we can probably assume that IRK = El Laguito (since that's where Cohibas and Trinis are made... and I believe the only factory that makes them). We can also probably assume that EAM = Partagas, for obvious reason... though it's certainly possible they are made in another factory.

I've added them... thanks!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> CVA	Monte A's
> PMR Bolivar Coronas Extra Cabinet Selection
> FIM H. Upmann Monarchs & Bolivar Belicosos Cabinet
> JBR	Romeo Y Julieta Churchills
> ...


Very useful, keep 'em coming. I made educated guesses with what factories to ascribe these to, similar to my previous post. let me know if you find more...


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I love the pics of the Cohiba 40th anny barberpoles. That is funny stuff - but to the unknowing, it can be an easy fool to get lots of money.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Great work! Thanks!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

moki said:


> Very useful, keep 'em coming. I made educated guesses with what factories to ascribe these to, similar to my previous post. let me know if you find more...


I think Cohibas and Trinidads are being made at several factories. I read an article about it and it mentioned how the newer facilities, although not historic, allow for better cigar production. They probably just moved the best rollers to these new factories, and keep the old factories staffed for tourists and production too. Some of the old codes may not have the best products for 04, 05 and on.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I think Cohibas and Trinidads are being made at several factories. I read an article about it and it mentioned how the newer facilities, although not historic, allow for better cigar production. They probably just moved the best rollers to these new factories, and keep the old factories staffed for tourists and production too. Some of the old codes may not have the best products for 04, 05 and on.


Good to know -- I don't suppose that article mentions which factories in particular?


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

This looks like it could be a great tool !

Great Idea !!!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for their submissions. I've come to the conclusion that the only *reasonable* way to make this a truly useful resource is to allow people to add information to the database.

The reason is that Habanos SA is constantly changing box codes... and without someone on the inside who can provide a constant and comprehensive list of the factory associated with each box code (and the years with which that box code was used), it just won't be any more useful than the static lists that are abundantly available already.

I still intend to finish the pre-2000 box code decoding, which is quite trivial to do... but he's what I think needs to be done for the post-2000 box codes.

You enter a box code, it decodes the year and month... and if the factory code is in the database, it prints out the known info. If the factory code isn't in the database, anyone visiting the web site can add:

a) The factory associated with this box code (if known -- most of the time it isn't)

b) If the factory is NOT known, the user can enter the brand and vitola of cigars associated with the box code

In this way, we'll be able to constantly build a reference list of what cigar brands are coming from what factories during specific years. Even if the factory isn't known, it'll be useful to know the cigar brands associated with particular box codes from particular years.

Certainly there's a chance that bad data can enter the database in this way (fake box codes for instance), but the majority of the box codes entered will be valid, and thus the aggregate information will be useful.

I don't know when I'll be getting around to implementing this, but you no longer need to let me know about box codes that don't match... because I'll be changing how that's handled.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

moki said:


> Well, we can probably assume that IRK = El Laguito (since that's where Cohibas and Trinis are made... and I believe the only factory that makes them). We can also probably assume that EAM = Partagas, for obvious reason... though it's certainly possible they are made in another factory.
> 
> I've added them... thanks!


I read some time ago that Cohibas and Trinis are no longer only made at El Laguito. I'm pretty sure El Laguito is currently MKO BTW.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

moki said:


> Well, we can probably assume that IRK = El Laguito (since that's where Cohibas and Trinis are made... and I believe the only factory that makes them). We can also probably assume that EAM = Partagas, for obvious reason... though it's certainly possible they are made in another factory.
> 
> I've added them... thanks!


Since 1999 the codes for partagas have been EAT, OSU, and currently GKI. I've heard the D4's are not only made at Partagas. Don't know this for sure though. My best guess is IRK and EAM are two new provincial factories. Seems they are popping up all the time.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

moki,
the onblur is missing a 'p'

currently it is:
onblur="upercase(this)"


----------



## Novahead (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice work!

Perhaps this site can help w/ newer codes http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/cuban_codes/index.html



moki said:


> I threw together a little Cuban box code decoder web site; it's fairly simple right now, but I'd like to make it more useful with your help and input. Give it a try:
> 
> *Cuban Box Code Decoder*
> 
> ...


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Moki !
This tool answered my question !!:w


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Partagas Shorts Cab Box ... OPU MAR06
Partagas De Luxe Tubos .... ASB MAR06


----------



## dado (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool decoder heres what I can contribute

Cohiba Robustos TGRMAY05
Cohiba Siglo I PLMJUN06
Motecristo 2 OEBJUN06


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

My box of Boli PCs was SVFDIC05


----------



## bassdude (Sep 28, 2006)

good info - been looking for a while for the post 2000 factorie codes


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

dado said:


> Motecristo 2 OEBJUN06


OEB on my Jul06 Cuaba Divinos too.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Have found out that apparently, OEB is the new H Upmann factory in Havana... thanks to Jean if you know who I mean.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's a few new ones that did not show up.

Punch	Royal Selection No. 12	25	DIC SOL 05
Vegas Robaina	Familiars 25	HGS SEP 04
Raefal Gonzalez	Lonsdales	25	NRG DIC 05
Partagas Serie Connaisseur No.1 25	GSO MAY 06

Is that database dynamic enough to swap the month and factory when they are flip flopped when stamped? I enter them as stamped.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

I just got a box of Jose L Piedra Cazadores (yea I know I'm on a budget tho), and they are NHC DIC 05


----------



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok so I ordered a 5 pack of Cohiba Siglo VI with a code of SML-FEB06
Also just purchased a box of Trinidad Reyes with code STL-FEB06

Ive comfirmed with several people on this site about the reliability of my newfound source and have had nothing but good remarks about them.

So do those codes sound ok???
thanks guys.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Gorilla In The Mist said:


> Ok so I ordered a 5 pack of Cohiba Siglo VI with a code of SML-FEB06
> Also just purchased a box of Trinidad Reyes with code STL-FEB06
> 
> Ive comfirmed with several people on this site about the reliability of my newfound source and have had nothing but good remarks about them.
> ...


havent seen those factory codes before..ya might need to send me acouple to try out first..then i could give you an honest opinion..for real..the real test is in the smoke...


----------



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> havent seen those factory codes before..ya might need to send me acouple to try out first..then i could give you an honest opinion..for real..the real test is in the smoke...


Ya I had a cohiba siglo II that came in a PC sampler that I got form the same place and it was superb. So no doubts,i just want to know what the codes mean. Like where it was made. For the trinidad reyes that im gettin the original box will come in at a later time, While the actual stogies come in a diff box. But if I do happen to question the authenticity of these Ill send you some.

As a matter of fact Ive got two kinds of sticks that I havent been too sure about. Care to give your opinion on them? Ill send you one of each.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Box of Ramon Allones (25) POS abr06 Can't find what POS means


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello, 
I have a box of Hoyo Epi 1's with the code SXF SEP05. The decoder site doesn't list HDM as part of the list. Is HDM part of the same company?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Here one I couldn't find the factory
Party Shorts Cab Box ... AGL MAR 06


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've got a box of Monte4's that return.

Box Code: MRBMAY06 
Date: May, 2006 
Factory: ?? unknown

Stamp Code: IA 040961


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

My box of Boli PCs have the exact same stamp. I have no idea about the POS code.



donp said:


> Box of Ramon Allones (25) POS abr06 Can't find what POS means


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm almost positive that OEB was the code on the boxes at the El Corona factory which I toured in Havana while visiting Cuba. At that time they were making many different types of cigars. I saw Cuaba's , Monty's and Cohibas primarily as well as a couple of differnt types of Hoyo de M's. As I recall it was Cohiba Robustos and Monty #2s that they were rolling...oh yeah and Cuaba Salamones (the really big ones).


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's another.
My Party Shorts which are currently in transit are being shipped with the code AVH-NOV.05.
No luck with the decoder.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Gorilla In The Mist said:


> Also just purchased a box of Trinidad Reyes with code STL-FEB06


I have Trini Coloniales with STL-OCT06


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

donp said:


> Box of Ramon Allones (25) POS abr06 Can't find what POS means





Airborne RU said:


> My box of Boli PCs have the exact same stamp. I have no idea about the POS code.


Boli Belicoso - POS FEB06
Boli RC - POS MAR06
Partagas SdC3 - POS MAR06


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I just got a box of Boli PC's the box code is PEL ENE 06. I got the January part, but cannot find PEL. I looked it up and see that Cuabas etc are made there but not Boli PC's. Any ideas?


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

donp said:


> I just got a box of Boli PC's the box code is PEL ENE 06. I got the January part, but cannot find PEL. I looked it up and see that Cuabas etc are made there but not Boli PC's. Any ideas?


Found an answer to my question:

>>all factories have an unique 3 capital letter code that is changed monthly and yearly. As there are presently about 45 factories, there are 540 different codes used every year<<

I don't have a snowballs chance in hell of finding out, other than they are making Boli PC's also in the RyJ factory along with Cuabas etc. Hell thats good enough for me. I smoked one right outta the box and it was good.


----------

